# Some of my chicks



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are a couple of pics of my new chicks. Things have been crazy around here so I haven't had the chance to get very many good shots. I was able to snap off a couple









This is a little Cochin mix









A leghorn, Cochin mix, and a buff orp


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*NICE LOOKING *Chicks *! Congratulations !*


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute !!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How adorable!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice pics! Well done! Good luck in the photo contest.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks all. I will try to get some more taken....there are 27 of them. All do stinking cute. I watched my 2 ye old grandson, another 2 yr old boy and an 8 month old....managed to tweak my back in the process....I feel old....


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Adorable chicks!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I am so excited, 3 of my babies are frizzles!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

They are so cute! I just want to shove my face into their fluffiness! Lol!


----------

